# old Plastisol and hot peel transfers



## st258 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was cleaning an old storeroom the other day, in which I discovered Plastisol Heat Tranfers and Hot Peel Heat Transfers, all of which I purchase in the late 70's and early 80's. 
Could anyone gaze a guess if they might still be good?
I have forgotten the heat sealing instructions, unless they are the same as now. Any help on that.
And of course, the designs might not be worth printing, if they have no sell value.
Thank you.
Smith


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

30 year old transfers. This should be interesting. 

Normal shelf life is 5 years or so.

Only way to know for sure is to test one. I would use the same settings as today.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I use old transfers and have no problems with them press at 375F for 12 seconds and you should be fine.

Make share you peel all at once and not stop pulling half way or you will see lines


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

I have used without a problem transfers that are more than 20 years old. Good Quality heat trasnfers will last a long time. There are bad ones out there though that do not last.


----------

